# Wheel spacers



## Katcyxu (Apr 12, 2021)

What wheel spacers are best?
And what size is looks good on standard wheels for front and rear.
Cheers


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Tusk would be a decent brand.

As far as what size... that depends. Is the machine lifted?

I put 1" spacers on mine last year and it made a good difference. Now that I put a lift on it, im considering going to 1.5" spacers.


----------

